# fort mcallister state park



## maxo (Nov 6, 2006)

hey guys,

thinking of going to fort macallister for a camping weekend and of course wetting a hook. looking for any info on the the waters that border the park. the ogeechee river and redbird creek look like they could be salt or brackish water. if anyone has been to the area, a confirmation would be greatly appreciated. it's a bad time when i'm trying to cut off the extra 50 miles on down to jekyll!! thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

been seeing a lot of bait fish this morning on the back rivers..
fishing is good all around..shrimp are here..
trout still are abundant..bring bug spray..:beer:


----------



## maxo (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks led,
never been to that park before, but if it's on the salt it's worth checking out. plus the historical benefits for my son (according to she who must be obeyed) we may have to head down there and check it out!:fishing::


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

from the map, i may have to check it out..
yes, the historical benefits...


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Maxo, before you cross the bridge, stop and fish for trout along the grass line, same as you cross the bridge, when you cross the bridge hang a left and go down by the coast guard shack , stand on the rocks, and fish the bottom.....cant give away the honey spot there sorry!


----------



## maxo (Nov 6, 2006)

trout man,
thanks for the info. no problem on the honey hole, i wouldn't even ask!!! as long as i know that fish can be caught, that's all i can ask. thanks again


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

no prob


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Trout, I think you gave him the Fort Pulaski spots. He's going to Fort McAllister, not Pulaski. 

I've only fished at McAllister a couple of times, but I've caught a few trout there at the pier at the end of the road.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

your right...ooops sorry, well then before you make it to the baitshop restruant, there will be a t where one river meets another...float a popping cork with live shrimp or a DOA .....if you head into the park and fish the small pier...fish the right hand side towards the down tree.....lots of trout and couple flounder there, sharks and big ... Big blues off the end on cut bait ..sorry for the mistake hope this helps ya


----------



## maxo (Nov 6, 2006)

trout,
hopefully i'd have figured that out pretty quickly!! callled the park yesterday and the ranger said he thought the fishing was a little slow, usually whiting, flounder and sharks, but people were catching some crabs from the docks. he said either fishing dock would be worth trying.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

ot oh spaghetti oh's ....sorry again


----------

